# Vents



## mike_k (Jul 3, 2011)

Does anyone have or know of a website to pick up some decent vents! Not really the easies thing to google. Most of the time if ya find something decent, it's from overseas!


----------



## euphorion (Jul 3, 2011)

not a website but bunnings or any hardware place does them to excess...


----------



## mike_k (Jul 3, 2011)

Thought someone would say bunnings haha, only live in a small city so no bunnings and not much in the hardware stores. That's why I'm looking for a website


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd check bunnings.
I got some great ones years ago from Mitre10.
They are louvred and already had fly screen built in.
They just screw on.

let us know what you come up with.


----------



## mike_k (Jul 3, 2011)

Again bunnings is a no go and have looked in mitre 10. So far the best I've found is in the hafelle catalogue but you can't buy from them over the net


----------



## bundysnake (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.advantageair.com.au/sites/default/files/members/tech_product_data/diffusersandgrilles/c_bling.pdf

Let me know if your keen i can arrange a price & shipping  Just pm me you details


----------



## mike_k (Jul 3, 2011)

bundysnake said:


> http://www.advantageair.com.au/sites/default/files/members/tech_product_data/diffusersandgrilles/c_bling.pdfLet me know if your keen i can arrange a price & shipping  Just pm me you details


 Thanks for that, unfortunately I need something more in between the 200-400mm range


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 3, 2011)

Are your enclosures timber? Do you own a router? Maybe you can cut them into your timber, like mine here..


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jul 3, 2011)

You can always improvise - perforated sink drain covers make good vents and are supercheap, but if you're looking for something fancy and have a larger animal, brass vent covers are pretty!
Solid Brass Ducted Heating Vent Covers 1st Quality | eBay

Although having read your above comment, they may be too large.


----------



## mike_k (Jul 3, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Are your enclosures timber? Do you own a router? Maybe you can cut them into your timber, like mine here..


Nice, unfortunately it's laminated particle board so would be difficult to seal =S



Naga_Kanya said:


> You can always improvise - perforated sink drain covers make good vents and are supercheap, but if you're looking for something fancy and have a larger animal, brass vent covers are pretty!Solid Brass Ducted Heating Vent Covers 1st Quality | eBay.Although having read your above comment, they may be too large.


Thanks for the input, not a bad idea with the sink drains! But probably might use that when I make a cheaper enclosure


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jul 3, 2011)

mike_k said:


> Thanks for the input, not a bad idea with the sink drains! But probably might use that when I make a cheaper enclosure



I'm planning to cover mine with filed-down (non-antique) horse brasses, just to up the prettiness factor in the new tank I'm making. You can varnish the brass if you don't want it to tarnish.


----------

